# Laptop bleibt im Boot-Screen hängen!



## TerrorMango (13. Juli 2013)

*Laptop bleibt im Boot-Screen hängen!*

Liebe PCGH-Community,

seit geraumer Zeit hat mein Laptop schon einige Krankheiten, die meisten nicht allzu schwerwiegend.
Eine davon ist jedoch besonders störend. Wenn ich den Laptop mal wo anders hinstelle oder, wie gestern 2,5h im Auto mitschleppe, kann es anschließend sein, dass er beim Booten einfach hängen bleibt. 

1) Nach dem Druck auf die Power-Taste schaltet er sich ein, Lüfter läuft auf ca. 50%
2) ASUS Logo kommt, man hört Laufwerk (mit Spiele-Disc) und Festplatte.
3) Er bleibt im ASUS Logo, ODD und HDD hören auf, Lüfter schaltet umgehend auf 100%. So gehts dann weiter, auch nach 30 Minuten keine Veränderung.
F12, F2 ENTF oder irgendeine BIOS-Taste funktioniert nicht. Ich kann dann nichts mehr tun.Nur noch ausschalten kann ich.
Wichtig ist noch, dass in diesem Fall beim einschalten nur das POWER-LED, dass Netzteil-LED (je nachdem, ob Strom da ist oder nicht) leuchtet und sonst nichts.
Festplatten-LED leuchtet nicht!
Wenn ich mal "sanft" auf die untere rechte Ecke schlage gehts nach einem Neustart meist wieder. 
Oder es ist so wie heute, ich schalte ihn aus, platziere ihn mehr oder weniger sanft auf dem Boden und über Nacht kommen die Heinzelmännchen und reparieren ihn.

Ich tippe auf einen Wackelkontakt in der Festplatte, oder der RAM ist nicht eingesteckt.
Wegen Aufschrauben müsste ich erst nachsehen, ob noch Garantie drauf ist, die will ich nicht verlieren.

Was soll ich tun? Gibts irgendwelche Diagnose-Tools oder dergleichen?

Schon mal danke für jede Hilfe!


----------



## SpotlightXFX (13. Juli 2013)

Tippe mal auf die HDD , vlt. stimmt was mit den Smart Werten nicht oder er erkennt sie nichtmehr richtig , das er dadurch hängen bleibt (:
Ram denk ich mal nicht , da er sonst nur schwarz bleiben würde wenn keiner drin währe (:


----------



## TerrorMango (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Laptop bleibt im Boot-Screen hängen!*

Ok, naja das mit dem Erkennen glaub ich nicht, ich schreib ja grade darauf 
Evtl. ein Defekt im SATA Kabel oder am HDD-Anschluss oder Mainboard? 
Und warum komm ich auch nicht ins BIOS? Das liegt doch am MB gespeichert oder nicht?


----------

